# Need Help with Sam from Trick R' Treat



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

I am building a static prop of Sam from Trick R' Treat. What should use for his head? I found a styrofoam ball at hobbie lobby for $20, which I thought was a little too much. And, since I'll have to deal with fire inspectors this year, I know the styrofoam is not going to fly, unless I hide Sam from them. The thing I like about it though is that I can stick the styrofoam into the PVC with ease. Any Ideas?


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

This really shouldn't be a problem unless your fire inspector is a complete stickler, but that is just my opinion. I'm guessing you plan on covering the styrofoam with burlap so it would be hidden anyways. If they are that strict you can just firecoat the burlap and clothing , but you should really be fine


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Id go with the Styrofoam ball, but what size are you looking for? Is it life size? you could always fiberglass or mache over something like a basketball.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am trying to build one too. I have all the stuff except for the jump suite. Have no clue where to get one. What are you diong for the jump suite?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I just did a search for "footie pajamas" and plenty came up. cant wait to see these I love the concept of him.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes, but are they the right size and color?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm also building a Sam prop. For his head, I inflated a 20" beach ball, mached his head (strip then paste), removed the beach ball, then stained.

AS for the footsie sleeper, they're tough to find down here, but I finally found one the right size but the wrong color. I've bought some RIT liquid dye, gonna try to bleach out the sleeper and re-dye it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

tot13 said:


> AS for the footsie sleeper, they're tough to find down here, but I finally found one the right size but the wrong color. I've bought some RIT liquid dye, gonna try to bleach out the sleeper and re-dye it.


Check the sleeper material. If it's polyester it won't take the dye. The Rit box also says it's not recommended for 100% polyester or 100% acrylic fabrics. The dye will just wash out when you go to rinse it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was thinking of getting cheap fabric and sewing one. Every fall, there is orange fabric in the store.
Wasn't the Sam's pajamas orange?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Since I can't find a few things I might have to modify the character a little bit. That might be good because it won't look exactly like him.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Sam is such a cool character! :smilekin:
If your going to keep his head covered in burlap, like was mentioned earlier on here you could use a used ball of some sort and just add some strategically placed tape/mache to add features to show under the burlap. 
I've never dealt with fire inspectors, but I know the burlap I've used is pretty flammable stuff so you may want to spray the burlap with fire proofing or something.
As for footie pajamas you could go with the method IMU used for his pirate boots here:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20175&page=3
Best of luck with this project! 
I wanna make a Sam now too!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> Check the sleeper material. If it's polyester it won't take the dye. The Rit box also says it's not recommended for 100% polyester or 100% acrylic fabrics. The dye will just wash out when you go to rinse it.


LOLOLOLOLOL. Yes, I'm laughing, but I'm also crying. I checked, and yes, my footie sleeper is, drumroll please, 100% polyester.

Thanks for the heads-up, HH. My wife had suggested spray painting it red, but I just didn't like the idea of that. Looks like that may be my only choice now unless I want my Sam dressed in green, lol.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

HauntCast used a dollar store beach ball.

HauntCast Sam


----------



## ScreamReaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Chris from HauntCast told me he used a styrofoam ball for his. Wow, thanks for all of the advice!!! I'll be sure to post lots of pictures when he is done. I've started to work on another prop till I get all of the info I need for Sam. It's a lot easier working on something original than it is to make something like Sam look look like Sam. lol. 

So, a big topic of conversation for me lately has been, how tall is Sam??? Everyone seems to have a different opinion. If done google searches and asked numerous people. What do you guys think? It's the million dollar question... How tall is Sam??? And for that matter, how big of a ball would all of you use for his head???


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Chris - I'll have the lollipop done for you by the Make 'N Take. If you don't like it you don't have to take it  I'll just keep it at work to use in meetings.



tot13 said:


> My wife had suggested spray painting it red, but I just didn't like the idea of that. Looks like that may be my only choice now unless I want my Sam dressed in green, lol.


Did you try spray painting the pjs? I started painting mine yesterday. It was red but now it's a reddish orange. If you do go with spray paint make use you have a few cans. I bought one can to try it out and only got the front side of the pjs done.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

are the pj's that hard to find???? I seen the orange footie pj's at the walmart here seasonal of course ...I want to make a sam too!! but I peobably should finish some of the 3 big projects I have going on now !!!! Oh what the hell the more stress and mess the better LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

morbid mike said:


> are the pj's that hard to find???? I seen the orange footie pj's at the walmart here seasonal of course ...I want to make a sam too!! but I peobably should finish some of the 3 big projects I have going on now !!!! Oh what the hell the more stress and mess the better LOL


Finding child sized orange footy pjs are hard. You can get them adult sized with no problem. If you can make them, the orange fleece is available at hobby lobby right now.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> Chris - I'll have the lollipop done for you by the Make 'N Take. If you don't like it you don't have to take it  I'll just keep it at work to use in meetings.
> 
> Did you try spray painting the pjs? I started painting mine yesterday. It was red but now it's a reddish orange. If you do go with spray paint make use you have a few cans. I bought one can to try it out and only got the front side of the pjs done.


Not yet. I'm a procrastinating 75%'er - I get about 3/4ths of a project done and start something different. And I have about 6 projects going on right now.

Getting the head made and acquiring the footies were supposed to be the hardest part of this, but I'm kinda hung up on how to attach the head to the body. My weather-proofed mache head is hollow . . . . and I'm using a PVC body. I'm thinking about splitting the PVC neck into quarters length-wise, molding the 4 strips to the shape of the head, and screwing the neck pieces into the head. Any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

you could cut a hole in the bottom and put a little spray foam in it (a little) and then stick the pvc pipe in and let the foam bond to it I found out the hard way that stuff is like concrete when it sticks to pvc


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

tot13 said:


> ...I'm thinking about splitting the PVC neck into quarters length-wise, molding the 4 strips to the shape of the head, and screwing the neck pieces into the head. Any opinions or suggestions?


I don't have any suggestions because I haven't done mache. Somebody pop in here please!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sam's hands arrived!!!!! I love eBay.



















Finished lollipop


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

To attach the head you can mix gorilla glue and water together (really mix it) and it will become a nice firm foam, I would fill your head with that enough to embed a PVC fitting.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Allen and HH, thanks for the input. I had a left-over piece of PVC pipe that I had flattened, trimmed it where I could get it inside the head, and Gorilla glued it. I was then able to flare the neck and screw it on.



















And HH, I'm jealous of those hands. I haven't yet decided how I'll get/make Sam's hands.


----------

